# South east Michigan a1 jerky recipe help



## ypsijerk (Aug 17, 2016)

Hi I'm new here I'm from south eastern Michigan just started making jerky but I'm trying to ccopy a recipe from a jerky store in Dundee Michigan if any body knows a good recipe please let me know !!


----------



## uncle eddie (Aug 18, 2016)

I have been making jerky since the mid-90's and have tried a bunch of recipes.  Over the years I have developed one that that is very good.  It follows:

For about 3 to 5 pounds of meat - and I normally use eye of round trimmed of all excess fat if I don't use wild game - I use

16 oz. kikoman soy sauce - this is the least salty of the soy sauces IMHO and does not overwhelm the meat with salt flavor

2 oz. liquid smoke (any flavor - I prefer hickory or mesquite)

1 teaspoon red pepper - give a slight heat only

2 tbsp Mrs. Dash Chipotle Seasoning

1 tbsp granulated garlic - (if you used minced garlic - go with 2 tbsp)

Mix all of the above together

I put my cut up meat in a gallon ziploc bag - then pour in the marinate.

I usually leave it in the marinate for a minimum of overnight to 24 hours.

Drain in a colander - place on dehydrator trays

I usually use the highest heat setting for an hour or two to dry off the excess liquid, then drop the temp to 135F until done.

I also make this in the garage.  It smells good, but it will make your house smell like you are cooking 5 roasts in the oven due to the forced air dumping into the room.

P.S. - When both of my sons were still living at home, I used to add about a teaspoon of Dave's Ultimate Insanity Sauce (Habarnero concentrate) just to slow them down...they ate jerky like potato chips lol.


----------



## ypsijerk (Aug 18, 2016)

Going to have to try this out !! I ruined a few batches already since I started its a Science I swear lol


----------



## dyst0pian (Aug 19, 2016)

I'm a beginner like yourself. I have a few recipes I've pulled and modified. The house favorites here are spicy and Jamaican. 

*Spicy*

2 tbsp. soy sauce

2 tbsp. Worcestershire sauce

1 – 1 ½ tbsp. liquid smoke

1 tbsp. brown sugar

1 tbsp. A1 sauce

1 tbsp. red pepper flakes

2-3 tbsp. sriracha sauce

1-2 tsp. ground cayenne pepper

½ tsp. black pepper

½ tsp. cure

*Jamaican*

¼ cup soy sauce
2 tbsp. Worcestershire sauce
2 tbsp. liquid smoke
2 tbsp. brown sugar
3 – 4 tsp. Jamaican spice - I make my own with a recipe from the internet
½ tsp. salt
¼ tsp. cure

I experiment a lot with base recipes as I call them, and if I'm looking for a certain flavor I want, I'll omit one ingredient while I add another. Playing with salt quantities is important (at least to me). If you're adding soy sauce, Worcestershire, A1, teriyaki, etc... adding additional salt on top of that is personal preference. But that's what it's all really about. My suggestion to you is to buy cheaper cuts of meat, like pork loin and experiment.


----------



## ypsijerk (Aug 21, 2016)

Thank you for the recipes ! 

I have messed around with a few things see how it comes out just put it on the machine this morning I use eye round this time but I think I used a lil to much liquid smoke


----------



## uncle eddie (Aug 22, 2016)

I don't think it is possible to use too much liquid smoke in jerky.  Back when i was first messing with developing my recipe - I used a whole bottle of it (double what I recommended above) and it still tasted about the same.


----------

